# Doom 3 Language Diffulculties



## RedOctober (Jan 16, 2005)

How do u change the language in doom 3 i bought a spanish version in peru and i need it to be change to english.


thank you



Redoctober


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

english has to be available.


----------



## RedOctober (Jan 16, 2005)

Where is it? I can't read spanish at all and i've never seen a word in options related to espenol(spl?) or language and i lost the manual...not that that would help its in spanish

thank you

redoctober


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

First make sure the game supports an english version. If the came doesn't even come with an english version than you are out of luck. Usually in the menu you can change languages if the game is multi-langual. Not all games are multilangual. See if there is a multilangual patch. I am not sure about this particular game, but not all games ship multilanguage, but the one I have is multilanguage doom 3.


----------



## RedOctober (Jan 16, 2005)

ooo i c im going to check doom site to see if they have a multilaunguage patch


----------



## RedOctober (Jan 16, 2005)

nope they dont have it


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Either you buy the english version, or multilanguage version if you want to play in english. Unless there is a menu option to change the language but I don't know spanish so i wouldn't know where to find it. I'll ask my friend to load up the game and see if there is a langauage option and if there is i'll tell you how to get there by what to click instead of reading your way in.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Spanish lingo:
arreglo = setup
preferencias = preferences
Imioda is Language
Ingles = English

I don't know how Doom3 is set up but those should get you somewhere.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

word for options?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Game Options: opciones de juego

Options: opciones


----------



## Makya (Dec 27, 2006)

I found a way to chage the language in doom 3.
All you have to do is go to doom 3 directory. Enter the base folder and open winth notepad the file DoomConfig.cfg.
There seach for seta sys_lang "italian" and where it says italian, for example in my case, type what language you want the game to be.(i tried english and it works).


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks and welcome to TSG!


----------

